# Shadow Report: MSNBC in HD?



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, 

I spoke to a PR flack from NBC Universal, and he claimed to not have a lot of information, but he was confident that MSNBC HD would be available be the beginning of 2Q09. 

I tried to get an official press contact but as soon as I said I would post the information on a blog, he pretty much ran away


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

That's good news. If only they were ready in time for the election. IMHO MSNBC had the best election coverage but the worst picture quality of the major cable news networks.

Brian


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

With all due respect to The Shadow, I first reported the official NBCU press release from MSNBC President Phil Griffin on DBSTalk, October 31, 2008. Previously, rumors and speculation had been circulating.

*TVWEEK: MSNBC to Go HD in the Spring*

Perhaps that flack should read NBCU press releases, and also make DBSTalk.com a must read. :sure:

_EDIT: I Can't wait to see my other girlfriend, Mika, in Hi-Def!_


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Nick, thanks for the reminder. I'm pleased that I was able to confirm the information that you already posted!


----------

